# Problem with the signal on this channel?



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

My premiere is acting very weird with NBC since yesterday.

My premiere keeps showing the blue banner that says "Problem with the signal on this channel. Try again. (V53)"

The odd part is the channel is tuning absolutely fine. When I switch tuners that channel is tuning absolutely fine. I can switch both channels off NBC, then switch it back. After about a minute or two the error banner pops back up. Um, what


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

LoREvanescence said:


> My premiere is acting very weird with NBC since yesterday.
> 
> My premiere keeps showing the blue banner that says "Problem with the signal on this channel. Try again. (V53)"
> 
> The odd part is the channel is tuning absolutely fine. When I switch tuners that channel is tuning absolutely fine. I can switch both channels off NBC, then switch it back. After about a minute or two the error banner pops back up. Um, what


I think you can see that when the data transport stream is missing or corrupted somehow, for example if the timing information is incorrect. When you press Play, do you see 30 minutes worth of progress bar (assuming the channel has been tuned that long)? Do all "trick play" operations work correctly? Anyway, it surely is indeed a problem with the cable signal for that channel.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> I think you can see that when the data transport stream is missing or corrupted somehow, for example if the timing information is incorrect. When you press Play, do you see 30 minutes worth of progress bar (assuming the channel has been tuned that long)? Do all "trick play" operations work correctly?


I do see 30 minutes worth in the progress bar when I hit play, all trick play operations work correctly.

Checking Diagnostics everything looks good, Good signal strength, very low RS Errors. There is no macro blocking of the video or audio distortions.

I don't get why it keeps displaying this error banner. And its on NBC Only.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

LoREvanescence said:


> I do see 30 minutes worth in the progress bar when I hit play, all trick play operations work correctly.
> 
> Checking Diagnostics everything looks good, Good signal strength, very low RS Errors. There is no macro blocking of the video or audio distortions.
> 
> I don't get why it keeps displaying this error banner. And its on NBC Only.


And you have rebooted the TiVo? People have occasionally reported error messages that seemed to stick around even after the error had been corrected.

And in Diagnostics, do both Signal Lock and Program Lock say Yes?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> And you have rebooted the TiVo? People have occasionally reported error messages that seemed to stick around even after the error had been corrected.
> 
> And in Diagnostics, do both Signal Lock and Program Lock say Yes?


Yes, both signal lock and program lock say yes.

I did reboot my TiVo last night, but after rebooting I still had to watch Believe and Crisis with the error banner on the screen.

Today the error banner appears to be gone though, thankfully.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am having a similar problem on a 2-tuner premiere as well. However, its not with just one channel, but multiple channels. And its random. One minute the channel will tune in fine, then next I am getting a V53 error. I have two other Premieres in the house that work totally fine. I have swapped outlets with all of them and still the same V53 error with this one Premiere unit. 

Rebooting seemed to initially fix it, but the problem eventually returned. Comcast installed all new lines in our home about 2 yrs ago so I know its not a bad outlet (especially since my other Premieres work fine on the same outlet). I have been on the phone with TiVo and went through various diagnostics with them and all seemed good. Everything you mention (signal strenght, signal lock, RS errors, etc.) all seemed fine, but still had the problem. 

The only thing left that TiVO suggested is getting another cable card. I am gonna swap its cable card and see if this helps. Since the box is only 4 months old (w/ lifetime), TiVo is willing to swap it out for a $50 fee, but I would rather not do this and will see if a different cable card will help (& really don't think swapping it out will help anyway).


----------

